# Glasses & magnifying devices



## rgray (Jul 21, 2017)

My old eyes aren't getting any better. I use old timer "readers" most all the time now. 1.5's work pretty well for me. 
But when I want to see something better that I'm working on in the lathe/mill I grab some 3.5's so I can get a better view. Problem is sometimes it's hard to get my face close enough for a good focus. I know I could simply hold them away from my face and get the distance right or grab a magnifying glass.
But I have been into the dentist a couple of times lately and noticed the loops they wear. I have plenty of eye loops also but the dentist is working with them at a long focal distance so that intrigued me.
It took me a bit to find them. Key search word being dental makes it easy."Long focal length eye loop" got me nothing. 
So a set of Bosh & lomb's starts out about $500.00....ouch. Chatted with my hygienist and she said she had $2000.00 into her's with rechargeable lights vs corded battery pack light. Double ouch.

So I'm starting out with these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

And so far I like them. Takes some adjusting to get the bino vision right. I decided to skip the light part, they are available with the light for about $20.00 more. 
The light would be more effective on regular loops as by the time you get it close to the work for focus and get your head down there to see there is no light left. 
With the long focal length loops the machine light is unobstructed so light so far is not a problem.

I do a lot of head nodding...like with bifocals as much of the time I am loking not through the loops. Now if I just had 1.5 lenses on the main glasses I'd be set.

My wife saw them and laughed and laughed...then took a picture with her cell phone and who knows who she's sending that to.  .I don't care...they work for me.


----------



## yendor (Jul 21, 2017)

Have you ever looked at OPTIVISOR?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Donegan-Opt...hash=item3aa79977fc:m:mOgsmPUjOYwsz_xL9S50mrA

These are used by Model Makers etc.


----------



## rgray (Jul 21, 2017)

yendor said:


> Have you ever looked at OPTIVISOR?



I have one.
I didn't realize they were available in different focal lengths. 
I obviously got the wrong focal length for what I wanted to use it for.
I just searched for a lens like my dental loops I'm not finding a 3.5 with that focal length though for the Opti.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 21, 2017)

rgray said:


> Key search word being dental makes it easy."Long focal length eye loop" got me nothing.


Try searching for "loupe."


----------



## rgray (Jul 21, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Try searching for "loupe.



Google actually corrected my spelling for me. What would I do without them.
My son used to get some great deals on ebay by searching with misspellings (most wouldn't find those listing)
But then ebay got good with spell correction also. So that was the end of that and a bonus to the seller who couldn't spell.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 21, 2017)

At 79 I also need vision help. I read with  1.5X and repair clocks and mini machine with 3.5X. I have 3 Optivisors and several similar of different brands, even one with flip down and interchangeable lens. I don't use them because they keep slipping no matter how tight. I guess if I were bald they would work better. I like the afore mentioned because they have a working distance of about 16 inches. I also like that they have nose pads keeping the lens in place. For under $40 I'll give them a try. I hope I can deal with binocular system.


----------



## GLCarlson (Jul 21, 2017)

Optivisors are OK, but focal length at higer mag is a problem,  and limited magnification is also an issue. The dental telescopes (that is, Gallilean telescopes) work well, but good ones are expensive. The dental assistant versions -cited- are at best OK; Chinese QC is iffy. I've tried all of these. And more.

Best answer I've seen is a camera and display screen set-up.  No need to get your nose right into the work, the camera is small and can magnify just fine. With a 10-15 inch screen, visibility is no problem.


----------



## whitmore (Jul 21, 2017)

I looked into the dentist-type items; Design for Vision is one supplier.    They're fixed-distance,
though, and have to be custom-fitted.  

More friendly, is the videocam/monitor used as a magnifier like 



  (about 8.5 minutes in).   If  my thrift-store digital cameras can
do real-time video output,  there's a spare analog flatscreen monitor set aside for this.   Finding the right
video CABLE to connect an old model digicam, is a challenge.   Distance from the moving parts AND closeup
viewing: what a combination!

My longer-term plan is to wallmount a stereo microscope in the cleanest part of the shop, not taking
up any table space, just  on an arm so it can swing over the bench.   Kind of a gantry-mount stereozoom.

The status quo is one of those headstrap lens things, because my loupes aren't easy to keep
in place, and there's never enough hands.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 21, 2017)

That would be ideal if there were enough room for a camera let alone room for a monitor. Not a lot of room on a Sherline.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 21, 2017)

whitmore said:


> I looked into the dentist-type items; Design for Vision is one supplier.    They're fixed-distance,
> though, and have to be custom-fitted.
> 
> More friendly, is the videocam/monitor used as a magnifier like
> ...


Thanks for the link, that was great.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2017)

I just repurposed one of my SLR zoom lenses that the autofocus died. I can focus on the work piece without getting near the chuck.


----------



## rgray (Jul 22, 2017)

whitmore said:


> More friendly, is the videocam/monitor used as a magnifier



I had seen his videos and camera set up. Definitely a brilliant guy.
I've wanted to set up a camera like he has but haven't gotten around to it yet. 
I did get one of the chinese microscopes that will output to a screen but have had trouble with their software, so haven't gotten it working yet.


----------



## bill stupak (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a pair of these.   https://picclick.com/Magnifying-Glass-Lens-LED-Light-Visor-Head-Loupe-112175768472.html
They are very comfortable, the visor flips up, or you can flip the lens up, you can mount two lenses at a time to increase magnification. I don't find the light very effective though. Overall I really like them and use them all the time.  Bill


----------



## gradient (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm about to repurpose an old cell phone by using a phone holder with a tripod interface on it (1/4-20 thread), about $8 and attach it to one of my magnetic bases with a flexible arm.  Download the free apt "Magnifier Plus HD" from the aps store and you can get up to 8X magnification at pretty long distances.  The program also can turn on the cell phone LED for a nice spotlight on the work.  Just leave it on the charger all the time and the magnifier and light is always ready to go and I can look at the image with both of my old, nearsighted eyes.  While you're at it you can also put the free program "Machining Mate" on the cell phone too.  Lots of useful calculators and converters for shop use.

Example tripod holder:   https://www.amazon.com/Ulanzi-Tripo...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=50PJECDTKBMCNX15TKVK


----------



## whitmore (Jul 22, 2017)

rgray said:


> I did get one of the chinese microscopes that will output to a screen but have had trouble with their software, so haven't gotten it working yet.



The Gelbart solution was an automobile backup camera/screen, and those are OK, but the camera has to be
refocusable for closeup (hard to find that feature through internet merchants), and those are all
composite video (so, 320 x 240 is a typical resolution).   You also have to supply power and deal with
a jumble of cables/connectors.   It's an oldschool analog video camera/display, but all the
modern displays are digital, with no camera-suitable inputs, so you need the 'special' analog
one from the auto backup solution.   Mostly, the backup (and doorbell-cam) videocams are very
wide-angle, which isn't optimum.

USB  cams require, alas, very smart monitors (basically, a PC).   As you've seen, not all cams are
suitable for all computer/OS setups.   Bootup time, power usage, complexity argues against that,
but I've got an iMac and Firewire camera sitting on the shelf, so... maybe that'll happen.

A good snapshot camera that has mini-DVI or displayport output, and a monitor, would be nearly ideal.
Zoom, focus, megapixel resolution, even good color rendition.   Alas, when I connect my Canon
Powershot SX230 DVI output to my Asus display, I find that it doesn't do the right thing- screen
just stays blank.  Maybe you have to record and then playback?  Or read the manual to find a few 
extra settings to make magic happen?   It's gonna take a menu seek-and-coerce operation
every time I hit the switch, unless it just CAN'T work.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 22, 2017)

Visit the eyeglass place that advertises 2 pair for cheap with exam or your regular place.

Ask for occupation glasses.

This is where they place the card used for reading at some other distsnce.

Measure the comfortable working distance for your task then have them place the card at that distance.

Now they can dial in whatever you want.

The more zoom the narrower the depth of field.

We did this for our clock bench and it was a miracle. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray (Jul 23, 2017)

gradient said:


> I'm about to repurpose an old cell phone by using a phone holder with a tripod interface on it



that reminds me. I bought a cheap endoscope camera. I think i got it on amazon for $11.00. The android app links to this brand: http://www.camerafi.com/

And it goes down the rifle barrel (what I wanted it for) but the focal length is much longer. It's all blurry in the rifle barrel but when it gets near the end of the barrel you get a clear view of the wall out the end of the barrel.
It hooks up to a cell phone and as soon as you plug it in it turns on with no fussing.
It may make a nice machining camera like Dan Gelbart uses. With the advantage that the camera itself is very small and light. But the magnification is not high.


----------



## rgray (Jul 23, 2017)

bill stupak said:


> I have a pair of these. https://picclick.com/Magnifying-Glass-Lens-LED-Light-Visor-Head-Loupe-112175768472.html



Looks opti visor style with more versatility. I like it.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been a machinist for 30+ years, I can no longer see squat without glasses at a tender 58 years old. Use bifocal safety glasses available from many vendors including McMaster-Carr
https://www.mcmaster.com/#2882t11/=18mh2h6


----------



## xman_charl (Jul 23, 2017)

been using these for several years...







Charl


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 23, 2017)

^^^^^This is what I use as well^^^^^or a Loupe comparator.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 23, 2017)

I am up to 1.75 lenses in my cheaters at age 72; it is wonderous how many fewer chips and crud that I get in my eyes since I was forced to wear them!


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 23, 2017)

Heres some magnifying devices I use. 


The Behr is from the 60's as is the hand held Japanese Loupe. The clear base with the notches straddle different scales and of course the cheapo HF handheld magnifying glass is handy as well.
The hand held Japanese Loupe comparator work well. The notched magnifier over a fine scale.




On one mill theres a classic florescent lit magnifier from the  70's.


I had 20/10 vision until the age of 41, now at 54 I need all the help I can get. I now weld with cheaters too.

All these magnifiers (except the cheap HF one) where given to me by a retired tool and die maker. I always take time to stop in on him and his wife to see if they need anything. Bill is a cool dude with a ton of stories from his days at Hugh's aircraft starting in the early 50's.


----------



## rgray (Jul 23, 2017)

firestopper said:


> I now weld with cheaters too.



Welding and trying to read the info on a transmission tag (trans in vehicle) were the first things that made me get magnifying glasses. 
Neither one of those thing allowed me to back up to get what I was looking at in focus.  Up till that time I hadn't realised how my eyes had changed on me.


----------



## rgray (Jul 23, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Use bifocal safety glasses available from many vendors including McMaster-Carr



Nice. Didn't know they had all those.
Now if there was just a pair that were 1.5 and then 3.5 on the bottom they would be perfect for me.


----------



## rgray (Jul 23, 2017)

xman_charl said:


> been using these for several years...



I like it... the old guy in Sherlock Holms almost.(his was more loupe like I think)


----------



## kvt (Jul 23, 2017)

Bad thing is I already need and have bifocals,   Have one of the headlights that have magnifiers that flip down.   But have to get to close to use them,    Have the magnifying lights like Firestoper has,  But oil etc get on them.    Have looked for a nice size magnifying glass to keep with the lathes.   Have thought about the dental/surgeons loops but have not found any that work on my glasses,  they all come on ones that will not fit over my glasses.    So I am like all the suggestions.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 24, 2017)

KVT, I have the same problem. I drive without glasses. I wear 1.5X cheaters to read and use 3.5 X to work on clocks and model engines. I received my 3.5X dental binoculars this afternoon and have been trying them. They are very nicely made, come in a very nice hard, zippered and fitted case. They adjust nicely, are comfortable to wear but I find that they have a very narrow field of vision. Also like you I keep having to change glasses constantly. I find for me it is a poor investment. They may come in handy for inspection work but not for what I do. I guess at $32 I have not lost the family farm.


----------



## kvt (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure a way to mount them on my normal glasses since they flip up.    By the way I like the little engine behind your glasses in the photo .


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 25, 2017)

Just finished the little engine. Have not yet tried to run it. I have an appointment soon with my ophthalmologist very soon. I am supposed to be wearing trifocals. I will find out if the lower lens can be 3.5X. Years ago I would have a magnifying reticle mounted in the the upper left corner of  the lens on my glasses. I don't remember the power but it worked so well.  Just like a jeweler's loupe except it was fastened to the lens with UV cement. I always had it done for about $30. It was done by an optician. Now they are requesting $125 and up which I cannot afford. Many places will not even consider doing it.



kvt said:


> I'm still trying to figure a way to mount them on my normal glasses since they flip up.    By the way I like the little engine behind your glasses in the photo .


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 6, 2017)

If you have two different eye prescriptions for reading glasses you can order inexpensive custom reading glasses online with two different lenses.

Like someone mentioned above, the focal length should be at your specific reading or seeing length.  So you would measure if the strength is right if it focusses when you are comfortable with how far you are from the piece.  They have a "Standard" reading length and it may not be what is best for you.


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 2, 2018)

This is what I use..

40X-1000X 8 LED USB Zoom Digital Microscope Hand Held Biological Endoscope TE895 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/40X-1000X-...614398&hash=item56b7e28b6a:g:D6YAAOSwaMxbrthL


----------



## rpmMan (Oct 2, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> This is what I use..
> 
> 40X-1000X 8 LED USB Zoom Digital Microscope Hand Held Biological Endoscope TE895



pretty neat.. can you share some more info about how you use it?
thanks


----------



## aliva (Oct 2, 2018)

Check this site they have a lot  cheap Chinese. Good price if you don't mind waiting a while. Call trump maybe he'll lift some of the duties for you
https://www.banggood.com/search/magnifyer.html


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 2, 2018)

rpmMan said:


> pretty neat.. can you share some more info about how you use it?
> thanks


All you need to do is point it at your work and look at you CTR.
If you hit the apace bar you get a screen capture ...
Great for seeing splinters...
This picture is a chunk of metal in my eye. E-bay super magnet fixed it...


----------



## Forty Niner (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a couple of Optivisors that I use a lot.  I also have a binocular microscope to use with my small machinery; (several watchmaker lathes, a Sherline Lathe, and a Sherline mill).  





This site has a very nice write up on the subject:
https://www.snclocks.com/TechnicalInformation/Tid-Bits/To-See-or-Not-To-See/


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 3, 2018)

I bought a set of these for the shop.  Then after I had them I bought another set for the house to use where my 3D printer is.  Then my brother saw them and I had to order him  a pair.  Then my boss seen them and he had to get some.  I use mine all the time.
Come with 5 different lenses and LED lights.

Head Mount Magnifier


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 4, 2018)

I use a pair of glasses called 'Big View Glasses' that look like large safety specs and sit on the end of your nose so if you need eye enhancers you can use your normal specs and these just magnify everything.  They say 160% and that is probably about right.  Got them a a cheap clearance shed.


----------



## gi_984 (Oct 4, 2018)

"I have been a machinist for 30+ years, I can no longer see squat without glasses at a tender 58 years old. Use bifocal safety glasses available from many vendors including McMaster-Carr"
https://www.mcmaster.com/#2882t11/=18mh2h6

Just got a pair of these.  Mine are the +1.50 diopter for the bifocal portion.  They work great.  I also have a large hand held magnifying lens I keep on my work cart.


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 4, 2018)

You can also buy magnifying lens for your welding helmets now.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 4, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> You can also buy magnifying lens for your welding helmets now.



Yep, got two different magnifications for when I am using my TIG welder.


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 5, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> You can also buy magnifying lens for your welding helmets now.


 Been using a magnifying lens in the welding helmet since the mid 80s.  Way better than the glasses misting up.


----------

